# mia bisnonna era nata in questa casa



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

Se parlo di mia bisnonna che `e gi`a morta, devo dire: _Mia bisnonna _*era*_ nata in questa casa._ o posso usare anche il passato prossimo? (Cio`e: _Mia bisnonna `e nata in questa casa._)

Pelle


----------



## pizzi

Meglio: _La mia bisnonna era nata in questa casa_


----------



## pellegrino12

Va bene... 
Allora `e vero che il trapassato prossimo viene usato anche quando si parlano di persone trapassate (cio`e morte)?


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche secondo me l'articolo LA ci vuole.
Dal che, andrebbe cambiata la regola grammaticale secondo cui i nomi di parentela preceduti da aggettivo possessivo non vogliono l'articolo.


----------



## vega3131

Anche "nonna" è un nome di parentela. Tra le seguenti opzioni:
La mia nonna era nata in questa casa;
Mia nonna era nata in questa casa;
Una mia nonna era nata in questa casa;
ve la sentireste di scartarne una (o due)?


----------



## effeundici

Scusate ma sono molto perplesso. Questa cosa è venuta fuori anche in un altro thread.

C'è qualcun altro che, come me, trova il trapassato prossimo in questo caso assolutamente fuori luogo? E che magari ne dà una spiegazione tecnica?

Comunque "Il *passato prossimo* è una forma verbale che indica eventi, esperienze e fatti conclusi, considerati secondo l'aspetto perfettivo".

E non ci piove che l'azione di nascere sia finita, sia che la nonna sia viva sia che sia morta.

Io, senza dubbio, direi: Il mio trisavolo Pippo è nato in questa casa nel 1576. Mai e poi mai mi sognerei di usare il trapassato prossimo, a meno che la frase non sia più complicata, contenga altri eventi successivi o cose del genere.

Esempio : _Non *abbiamo voluto* leggere il libro che la nonna ci *aveva regalato* a Natale._

Prima il regalo e poi il rifiuto di leggere. Ecco che serve il trapassato. Sennò che *tra*passato sarebbe?

Necsus!!! Dove sei???


----------



## Necsus

Sull'articolo con i nomi di parentela ci sono varie discussioni, una è questa.
Per quanto riguarda il tempo verbale inerente alla venuta al mondo dell'ava, personalmente userei il passato prossimo se l'amabile vecchina ancora ci allieta con la sua presenza e il passato remoto nel caso ci abbia già lasciati. Non vedo alcuna motivazione all'uso del trapassato riferito alla nascita di chi è poi effettivamente trapassato, a meno che non si voglia sottolineare la precedenza temporale della comparsa rispetto a un altro evento, che può essere anche la scomparsa. Perché, come detto in altre discussioni, per esempio questa, sempre iniziata da Pellegrino, il trapassato viene usato per indicare un evento passato anteriore a un altro evento pure passato, che anche quando non espresso è comunque desumibile dal contesto.


----------



## effeundici

Necsus said:


> Sull'articolo con i nomi di parentela ci sono varie discussioni, una è questa.
> Per quanto riguarda il tempo verbale inerente alla venuta al mondo dell'ava, personalmente userei il passato prossimo se l'amabile vecchina ancora ci allieta con la sua presenza e il passato remoto nel caso ci abbia già lasciati. Non vedo alcuna motivazione all'uso del trapassato riferito alla nascita di chi è poi effettivamente trapassato, a meno che non si voglia sottolineare la precedenza temporale della comparsa rispetto a un altro evento, che può essere anche la scomparsa. Perché, come detto in altre discussioni, per esempio questa, sempre iniziata da Pellegrino, il trapassato viene usato per indicare un evento passato anteriore a un altro evento pure passato, che anche quando non espresso è comunque desumibile dal contesto.


 

Concordo, mi domando però perché a qualcuno venga in mente di usare il trapassato prossimo, cosa che per me rientra nella sfera dell'impossibile.

Magari in certe zone d'Italia è usato così come regionalismo?


----------



## pellegrino12

In un altro thread qualcuno scrive quest'esempio:

- Sai che il signor X ci ha lasciati?
- No! Davvero? L_' avevo _visto gioved`i ed era in gran forma!

Per questa ragione credevo che andasse usato il trapassato.


----------



## francisgranada

_È nata _grammaticalme va bene (come spiegato da Necsus e Effeundici) nel senso che il fatto della propria nascita (data e luogo) rimane vero anche dopo la morte. Nonostante ciò uno sente qualche perplessità o "illogicità" dovuta al verbo ausiliare _essere_ usato nel presente in questo caso. Con altre parole, la bisnonna *è* attualmente piuttosto *morta* che nata ... Oppure, il passato prossimo (proprio perché l'ausiliare si coniuga nel presente) indica che le conseguenze d'un evento accaduto nel passato sono in qualche modo attuali anche adesso. Invece nel caso della detta bisnonna le conseguenze della nascita, cioè la sua vita, non sono più attuali. Questo potrebbe anche spiegare (non dico giustificare) il fatto che alcuni spontaneamente tendono ad usare il trapassato prossimo nella frase in questione. 

Non lo prendete questo mio "filosofeggiamento" come giustificiazione dell'uso del trapassato prossimo (o cosa del genere), volevo spiegare piuttosto l'aspetto (psico)logico e non quello strettamente grammaticale .

A proposito, non sarebbe più adeguato dire "La mia bisnonna _nacque_ ... "?


----------



## effeundici

francisgranada said:


> Nonostante ciò uno sente qualche perplessità o "illogicità" dovuta al verbo ausiliare _essere_ usato nel presente in questo caso.


 
Secondo me un nativo italiano non ha questa sensazione.* Sono andato* è passato; prossimo ma sempre passato. Almeno a me fa questo effetto. Nessuna scintilla di presente; nemmeno una traccia.

Ma ripeto; sembra che qualcun altro abbia altre sensazioni.

Il tempo che riporta il passato sul presente è appunto il presente. 

Stiamo insieme da 10 anni ==> stiamo ancora insieme


----------



## LAERRANTE

Ciao! Condivido pienamente l'opinione di Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> Concordo, mi domando però perché a qualcuno venga in mente di usare il trapassato prossimo, cosa che per me rientra nella sfera dell'impossibile.


Perché dopo essere nata (evento passato), è morta (evento passato anch'esso e necessariamente successivo).


----------



## pizzi

Effeundici, vedo che hai preso l'esempio da Wikipedia. Sempre lì, però, si dice:

"Per l'uso del trapassato prossimo viene definito un _momento passato_ a partire dal quale l'avvenimento viene osservato. Ogni costruzione si riferirà a questo momento.
La funzione del trapassato è quella di indicare che, in quel momento, l'azione era compiuta.http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapassato_prossimo#cite_note-1
Le forme del trapassato indicano in questo una esplicita  anteriorità temporale rispetto al momento indicato da altre forme  verbali (spesso, esse si ritrovano nella frase principale)."

Io non lo trovo raccapricciante, ma domestico. C'è da dire che il mio italiano si è formato nel sud d'Italia, dove si usano tutti i tempi (ad esempio: _come ti *dissi *ieri_, che sta cominciando a sembrare arcaico rispetto all'appiattimento su _come ti *ho detto *_ieri), e quindi a me il trapassato non suona strano.


----------



## effeundici

pizzi said:


> Effeundici, vedo che hai preso l'esempio da Wikipedia. Sempre lì, però, si dice:
> 
> "Per l'uso del trapassato prossimo viene definito un _momento passato_ a partire dal quale l'avvenimento viene osservato. Ogni costruzione si riferirà a questo momento.
> La funzione del trapassato è quella di indicare che, in quel momento, l'azione era compiuta.
> Le forme del trapassato indicano in questo una esplicita anteriorità temporale rispetto al momento indicato da altre forme verbali (spesso, esse si ritrovano nella frase principale)."
> 
> Io non lo trovo raccapricciante, ma domestico. C'è da dire che il mio italiano si è formato nel sud d'Italia, dove si usano tutti i tempi (ad esempio: _come ti *dissi *ieri_, che sta cominciando a sembrare arcaico rispetto all'appiattimento su _come ti *ho detto *_ieri), e quindi a me il trapassato non suona strano.


 
Ciao, in quanto a passato remoto ti posso garantire che qua in Toscana siamo messi più che bene. 

Comunque guarda che secondo me trascuri questa parte della tua citazione:   * Le forme del trapassato indicano in questo una esplicita anteriorità temporale rispetto al momento indicato da altre forme verbali . *Dove sono nella tua frase le altre forme verbali?

Secondo me è un regionalismo, magari sbaglio.


----------



## pizzi

Sì, ho tagliato eccessivamente dal wikitesto, ammetto non sia chiaro e mi scuso .

A me, comunque, non sembra regionale, sembra italiano... Ho madre toscana, padre pugliese, nonna furlana e nonno ladino, e da quando son nata vivo ovunque... forse ho difficoltà a considerare quest'uso in termini regionali  

Ho comunque l'impressione che continueremo a pensarla così lungo tutto il thread, salvo illuminazioni


----------



## pizzi

Sto riflettendo su una cosa: se la frase è costruita con

La mia bisnonna + (tempo di _nascere) + _in questa casa 

dico:

La mia bisnonna *era nata* in questa casa

(e nel pronunciarlo accento fortemente la *o*).

Se la frase è costruita con

In questa casa + (tempo di _nascere) + _la mia bisnonna

dico:

In questa casa *è nata *la mia bisnonna

(e nel pronunciarlo accento fortemente la prima *a *di *nata*).


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me sono tutte opzioni ammissibili, è nata, era nata, nasceva, nacque.


----------



## pizzi

Anche per me! Italiano, idioma sontuoso e flessibile


----------



## pellegrino12

Wow....  allora mi sembra di non dover prendere troppo sul serio l'uso dei tempi verbali...


----------



## Enigmista

Troppo troppo sul serio no !...ma una logica c'è !

Però se vuoi comunicare e mettere l'enfasi sul fatto che mentre parli tua nonna è morta e non c'è più , allora usa il Trapassato !
Anche le altre versioni vanno bene e non sono errori grammaticali comunque

Era nata in questa casa 


Concordo con Necsus


----------



## Necsus

pellegrino12 said:


> Wow....  allora mi sembra di non dover prendere troppo sul serio l'uso dei tempi verbali...


Ribadisco che se nel contesto non c'è un evento successivo, non c'è neanche alcuna giustificazione per l'uso del trapassato. Poi, come sempre, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come meglio crede.


----------



## kreiner

Secondo me, per valutare il contesto, in mancanza di un'altra frase con il verbo in passato, più importante dello stato della nonna (se sia morta o viva) è sapere quello che è successo alla casa. Per esempio, se vedo un palazzo appena crollato (un po' eccessivo, ma giusto per fare un esempio), posso dire: "La nonna era nata in questa casa". L'evento successivo (la casa non c'è più) non per forza deve avere un'espressione linguistica.


----------



## Necsus

kreiner said:


> L'evento successivo (la casa non c'è più) non per forza deve avere un'espressione linguistica.





Necsus said:


> il trapassato viene usato per indicare un evento passato anteriore a un altro evento pure passato, *che anche quando non espresso è comunque desumibile dal contesto*.


----------



## effeundici

kreiner said:


> Secondo me, per valutare il contesto, in mancanza di un'altra frase con il verbo in passato, più importante dello stato della nonna (se sia morta o viva) è sapere quello che è successo alla casa. Per esempio, se vedo un palazzo appena crollato (un po' eccessivo, ma giusto per fare un esempio), posso dire: "La nonna era nata in questa casa". L'evento successivo (la casa non c'è più) non per forza deve avere un'espressione linguistica.


 
Giusto secondo me; sono confortato. E chi vuole usare il trapassato senza che ci sia qualcosa, espresso o non espresso, da tra-passare, lo usi pure, ma sappia che avrà tutto il mio biasimo!


----------



## francisgranada

Enigmista said:


> ... Però se vuoi comunicare e mettere l'enfasi sul fatto che mentre parli tua nonna è morta e non c'è più , allora usa il Trapassato ! ... Era nata in questa casa


 


kreiner said:


> ... Per esempio, se vedo un palazzo appena crollato (un po' eccessivo, ma giusto per fare un esempio), posso dire: "La nonna era nata in questa casa". L'evento successivo (la casa non c'è più) non per forza deve avere un'espressione linguistica.


 
Il denominatore comune in entrambe le spiegazioni è, che _dopo_ la nascita della povera bisnonna accaddero anche altre cose (benché non esplicitamente espresse nella frase in questione, ma sottintendibili): la bisnonna è gia morta, non esiste più la casa ... (per cui "l'attualità" della nascita della bisnonna viene "spostata" indietro nel tempo, verso il trapassato ...) 



pellegrino12 said:


> Wow....  allora mi sembra di non dover prendere troppo sul serio l'uso dei tempi verbali...


 
Capisco bene il "humour" o l'ironia della tua domanda  ... Ma parlando sul serio, ovviamente non è così. Anzi, secondo me la grammatica in genere (non solo quella italiana) è molto più logica di come potrebbe sembrare a prima vista (ma quest'è solo la mia opinione personale, non la dite a nessuno  ...)

***************
Altro. Voglio spiegarvi un po' il mio "intervento" su questo _thread_. Non essendo un madrelingua, ovviamente non sono _io_ quello competente a rispondere le domande di questo tipo. Invece, se la domanda viene posta da un non madrelingua (soprattutto da un ungherese o slovacco), in alcuni casi riesco a capire meglio il motivo o il "perché" della domanda. Per cui (nel mio post #10) ho provato a presentarvi un modo di vedere/spiegare l'uso dei tempi nella frase in questione dal punto di vista "da fuori", cioè dal punto di vista d'un non medrelingua che cerca la logica oppure qualche punto di "orientamento". 

Detto questo, vi chiedo:

1. Perché non proponete il passato remoto: "La mia bisnonna _nacque_ in questa casa"

2. Se nella frase in questione avessimo anche la data di nascita, quale tempo scegliereste: "La mia bisnonna _è nata/era nata/nacque_ in questa casa nel 1873..."


----------



## pellegrino12

Io, come non-madrelingua, credo che si possa dire anche: "La mia bisnonna _nasceva _in questa casa nel 1873.", vero?


----------



## Necsus

Dal post numero 26: 





francisgranada said:


> Detto questo, vi chiedo:
> 1. Perché non proponete il passato remoto: "La mia bisnonna _nacque_ in questa casa"
> 2. Se nella frase in questione avessimo anche la data di nascita, quale tempo scegliereste: "La mia bisnonna _è nata/era nata/nacque_ in questa casa nel 1873..."


 Dal post numero 7: 





Necsus said:


> Per quanto riguarda il tempo verbale inerente alla venuta al mondo dell'ava, personalmente userei il passato prossimo se l'amabile vecchina ancora ci allieta con la sua presenza e il passato remoto nel caso ci abbia già lasciati.


Quando i concetti cominciano a essere ripetuti e non si tiene conto di tutti post, di solito non c'è più molto da aggiungere sull'argomento. 


pellegrino12 said:


> Io, come non-madrelingua, credo che si possa dire anche: "La mia bisnonna _nasceva _in questa casa nel 1873.", vero?


Solo se si usa l'imperfetto con valore narrativo.


----------

